# Proteccion por transistor de paso



## Silici0 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hola comunidad, hoy les traigo un proyecto muy interesante el cual esta enfocado a proteger circuitos contra condiciones indeseadas (cortocircuito, sobrecarga).

1.- El circuito tiene como finalidad fundamental ahorrar dinero en la reposición de componentes electrónicos, si por ejemplo se nos funde un fusible no solo tenemos que gastar dinero en el, sino también tendremos que gastar dinero en el autobús y ademas el tiempo perdido por solo la reposición de un componente. 

Esto puede sonar algo ridículo pero imaginemos que estamos creando un proyecto completamente nuevo y no tenemos ni la menor idea de como va a reaccionar.

Para ello aqui les traigo un circuito que es bastante sencillo y barato de construir.

2.- Principio de funcionamiento:
El regulador 7805 es el voltaje de referencia que entrega al 741 en su entrada no inversora, la salida del 741 es enviada directamente a la base de un transistor darington tip120. El colector esta conectado a una resistencia de 0.240Ω. Aquí es donde se encuentra el truco, para calcular la corriente a la cual queremos que se dispare el relé debemos de hacer un sencillo calculo:

Voltaje de la unión base-emisor del transistor  /  corriente máxima.

Ejemplo:    0.7/3 = 233mΩ  para asegurarnos de que la resistencia va a disparar al relé la debemos de aumentar a un numero cerrado (  240mΩ  ).
El transistor que dispara al SCR es un BD136 PNP. Su emisor, esta conectado al contacto del relé comúnmente cerrado y su común al Vcc. Su base esta conectada después de la resistencia R1, como el transistor es PNP requiere de un voltaje negativo para poderlo excitar. Cuando existe una sobre carga en el circuito el transistor toma al circuito en general como una resistencia que esta conectada a tierra, esto hará que se empieza a polarizar  y que empieza a excitarse. 
El SCR es el componente encargado de "enclavar el relevador para evitar que vuelva a re-conectar Vcc y así seguir con la falla. Al recibir el disparo del BD136 de su colector, el SCR se activará y protegerá al circuito.

Para resetear la fuente se cuenta con pulsador NC para desactivar el SCR.

Bueno esta es mi pequeña aportación a la protección de proyectos y fundamentalmente al ahorro de dinero. Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 30, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bien, bueno existe un detalle que puede ser determinante como para que tu circuito NO funcione.
Piensa el tiempo que puede tardar el rele en accionarse por tratarse de un sistema "mecanico" , aunque estemos hablando de pocos miliseg., ahora bien, ese tiempo puede ser mayor al tiempo en que tarda en destruirse el fusible, al cual queremos evitar su recambio.
Deberias pensar en reemplazar el rele, por un sistema semiconductor.


----------



## Silici0 (Jul 30, 2012)

Todos los componentes electronicos tienen en su datasheed una corriente pico aceptable ya sea de 100 ameperios u otra cantidad.
El relevador es un buen componente pero yo solo lo he puesto como un EJEMPLO, si no te parece lo puedes modificar.
Tienes que tener creatividad y modificar si lo crees necesario, no todo lo tienes que seguir a pie de pagina, tienes que tener imaginacion e independencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2012)

*2.10* Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil.. . . 

**************************************************************

Silici0 , por favor colocale una resistencia de carga a tu circuito para que los Principiantes puedan al menos entenderlo.

Gracias


----------



## Silici0 (Jul 30, 2012)

Aqui es traigo a mejora del circuito de proteccion con transistor BJT como actuador 

Saludos



-:La resistencia R4 es de 1 vatio


----------



## Silici0 (Jul 30, 2012)

El SCR se puede activar si se toca con el dedo la patita "gate"


----------

